# Chọn Gối Ngủ Như Thế Nào Là Đúng?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (30/11/18)

Gối ngủ cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng tác động đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn bên cạnh nệm giường, một chiếc gối ngủ phù hợp sẽ giúp bạn hạn chế được các bệnh về cổ vai gáy,...

Để có được một giấc ngủ ngon cần rất nhiều yếu tố, và một trong số đó chính là chiếc gối. Việc chọn gối sai lầm sẽ dẫn đến nguy cơ bị đau đầu, cổ, vai gáy và còn rất nhiều ảnh hưởng khác. Do vậy, dành thời gian nhiều hơn cho việc lựa chọn gối ngủ là một quyết định đúng đắn mà bạn nên làm. Hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết Chọn Gối Ngủ Như Thế Nào Là Đúng? dưới đây nhé!!!

_




Gối nằm TATANA_​
*1. Xác định tư thế nằm ưa thích của bạn*
Trước khi quyết định chọn gối nằm bạn nên xác định rõ tư thế ngủ mà mình yêu thích nhất. Một số người thích nằm nghiêng nhưng cũng có một số người thích nằm ngửa hay nằm sấp đè lên phần lồng ngực và dạ dày. Khi xác định được tư thế này bạn sẽ dễ dàng lựa chọn gối ngủ hơn.

+ Đối với người thích nằm sấp: Nên chọn loại gối bằng phẳng và mềm, bởi nó sẽ giúp cho cổ được thẳng với cột sống.

+ Đối với người thích nằm ngửa: Hãy lựa chọn một chiếc gối với chiều dày vừa phải. Tránh những chiếc gối cao quá bởi nó sẽ khiến cổ bị gập hay người nằm bị tụt xuống dưới. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể chọn loại dạng lượn sóng cao hơn tại phần cổ và thấp hơn phần đầu, như vậy nó sẽ hỗ trợ bạn khi nằm một cách hoàn hảo.

+ Đối với người thích nằm nghiêng: Nên chọn loại gối dày, phần dưới cao nhằm mục đích hỗ trợ cỗ tốt hơn.

*2. Chọn chất liệu ruột 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Thị trường với nhiều loại ruột gối khác nhau và mối loại đều mang đặc điểm riêng. Theo đó, nếu cơ thể bạn đang mắc phải các bệnh như dị ứng, hen suyễn, đau cổ mãn tính…thì tốt nhất cần đến bệnh viện hay phòng khám để được bác sĩ tư vấn đầy đủ hơn.

*3. Cân nhắc chi phí*
Tùy theo chất liệu mà mỗi loại gối sẽ có nhức mức giá khác nhau.

+ Gối xốp và gối lông vũ:

Là loại gối ở bên trong có lông ngỗng hay lông vịt, đảm bảo độ êm ái và tuổi thọ dễ dàng kéo dài đến tận 10 năm. Vì được làm bằng vật liệu tự nhiên nên không khó hiểu khi vì sao gối lại có độ đàn hồi và thoáng khí tốt đến vậy. Đối với gối xốp có trọng lượng nhẹ, mềm nhưng lớp bên dưới lại cứng. Còn gối lông vũ đôi khi sẽ gây cho mọi người khó chịu vì chiếc lông chọc ra lớp vải, giá cả của nó cũng tương đối phải chăng. Nếu mắc bệnh hen suyễn, dị ứng, các bác sĩ khuyên bạn không nên sửu dụng hai loại gối này.

+ Gối len (lông cừu) hoặc gối bông

Gối len hay gối bông là sự lựa chọn không thể hoàn hảo hơn dành cho người bị dị ứng nghiêm trọng. Nhưng nếu người có thói quen nằm ngửa thì sẽ không thích hợp với loại gối này vì nó tương đối cứng.

+ Gối cao su

Gối cao su được làm từ nhựa cao su, do vậy mà có sự đàn hồi và khá dẻo dai. Đối với người bị dị ứng thì loại gối này cũng khá phù hợp, nó có khả năng chống nấm mốc hiệu quả. Ngoài ra, gối cũng có thể định hình được đầu và cổ, duy trì có một điểm bạn cần lưu ý đó là gối cao su thiên nhiên sẽ nóng hơn so với cao su non. Với những người có khả năng tài chính thấp thì không được khuyến khích sử dụng loại gối này bởi nó tương đối đắt.

_




Chọn gối ngủ như thế nào là đúng?_​
Như vậy, có thể thấy chọn gối nằm cũng khá phức tạp không thua kém gì so với chăn ra và nệm. Vậy nên nếu không muốn mắc phải sai lầm tốt nhất bạn nên liên hệ với các chuyên gia tại tatana.vn để được tư vấn đầy đủ hơn.


*TATANA*​


----------

